# Bomben Als kürchner/Kräuterkundler?



## Garrr (30. November 2008)

Habe ein ganz komplizierten Problem, Mein Druide (moonkin) ist im stande viele aufeinmal zu pullen und zu killen,.. ü10, auch wen sie 1lvl über ihn sind. 
(druide ist lvl 74  ).

Jedoch suche ich ein Platz wo ich Kürchner oder/und Kräuterkunde nutzen kann... und möglichst viele mobs da sind.

Das Problem in der Boreanischen Tundra sind überwiegend lowmobs die schlecht dropen an leder... 


Also wer von euch weiß zB. Wo man viele aufeinmal Bomben kann?

Ab lvl 72-81* (keine Elite)  
Sie dürfen keine stuns machen/Weg/luft-werfen 
Möglichst Nahkämpfer

Danke!

Mfg. Garrr

Einfach Korodtinaten ca.+ungefähre beschreibung wie die aussehen oder sogar Namen.

Danke Euch!


----------



## Lillyan (30. November 2008)

Ich lasse den Thread mal stehen. Bitte unterlasse es in Zukunft Threads in mehreren Unterforen zum selben Thema zu erstellen. Danke


----------



## Garrr (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Moderatoren Lilyan.
Kann mir einer bitte Tipps geben 
*lieb guck*


----------



## Garrr (2. Dezember 2008)

Danke für Eure beiträge... ich kann mich garnicht retten davor.. (lol).. hier ist noch ein Topic der vieleicht ein kurzen zusammenhang hat wegen Skillung, gerne auch dort sobald ihr hier ''Hallo'' gesagt habt und vieleicht mehr... reinschnuppern ;D.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76912


----------



## Albra (2. Dezember 2008)

tja ich bombe mit meiner shadow im moment gern die rhinos wegen dem fleisch aber da du ja ein lederproblem hast und auch die schaufelhauer bei den kaluak low sind aber im regelfall im pulk rumrennen ka 
bin noch nich allzu weit rumgekommen aber in den hügeln dürfte das mobaufkommen ganz ordentlich sein... oder in den höhe von azjol nerub in der öde.. da sind die insekten häutbar und recht dicht beisammen
ansonsten ka


----------



## Garrr (3. Dezember 2008)

Leider sidn die in der Boreanischen Tundra alle zu low, und zjol nerub in der öde sind zu kleine Gruppen.


----------



## Albra (5. Dezember 2008)

hmm grizzlyhügel vll noch aber wie gesagt ich bin noch nich allzuweit ^^


----------



## Maternus (8. Dezember 2008)

Sholazarbecken.

Zum einen im Norden bei den Untoten: Spawnen sehr flott nach, stunen nicht etc.
Zum anderen im Südwesten. Da laufen Mobs herum die man für die Orakel täglich töten soll. Grosse Gruppen, schneller Respawn, aber vereinzelte Fernkämpfer.


----------



## Garrr (10. Dezember 2008)

Maternus schrieb:


> Sholazarbecken.
> 
> Zum einen im Norden bei den Untoten: Spawnen sehr flott nach, stunen nicht etc.
> Zum anderen im Südwesten. Da laufen Mobs herum die man für die Orakel täglich töten soll. Grosse Gruppen, schneller Respawn, aber vereinzelte Fernkämpfer.



Danke für dein tipp, aber für lvl 80 ist das schon low, ... Hat jemand mobs im bereich lvl 77-80? Im Angebot?


----------



## Hairman (20. Januar 2009)

Sturmgipfel, die Mammutherden beim Questhub der Sons of Hodin.
Viel Lichblüte, bisserl Eisdorn, viele neutrale Mammutherden ~lvl77


----------



## Baeon (20. März 2009)

Sturmgipfel, die Mammutherden beim Questhub der Sons of Hodin.


kann mich anschliessen , wenn man gut steht - gerade da wo die horden "drehen" sind bis zu 10 tiere im einzugsbereich !

ich als heilbaum komme mit baumrinde und 2k zaubermacht mit 2-3 salven gut hin das alles liegt und fallen auch noch 2-3 würmer die noch schuppen droppen !

unter lvl 80 nichts besseres für den aufwand an EPs und Mats zu bekommen wo man nicht weit laufen muss


----------

